# Ipad/Iphone scheduling



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I just picked up a new iPad.Damn that thing is sweet.Working on loading some apps up.I found a lot of threads about estimating with iPad,but nothing about the scheduling.

So my question is,what do you use for estimate appitments,schedule?and stuff like that?

Sharp


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I just use the stock Calendar for most of that stuff. I have played around with xPlan and SG Project Pro as well, but they are a bit more complicated. XPlan in particular has some features I like, but would be most suitable for larger projects or multiple teams where you want to use a gantt chart.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I use the stock calendar as well. It's nice that it syncs up with the phone too.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I use the stock calendar as well. It's nice that it syncs up with the phone too.



Is it possible to sync up with Microsoft outlook?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I use the stock calendar as well. It's nice that it syncs up with the phone too.


I got an iPad for Christmas and am also liking that feature as well.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sharp_Painting said:


> Is it possible to sync up with Microsoft outlook?


I'm not really sure, never looked into it, I tend to doubt it tho. If you had a Mac I'm sure it would sync up to whatever apple's version of outlook is.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

http://grownupgeek.com/how-to-sync-iphone-calendar-exchange

See if that helps. I ditched outlook for Thunderbird awhile back, so I never synced calendars that I can recall offhand,


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is another. http://www.slideshare.net/kingdallen/how-to-sync-calendars-12746215

It can be done. Not sure if there is a more direct method to do it wirelessly, but using google as a go between is what I think I did for a brief time before I dropped outlook.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

I didn't care for the stock iphone calendar. I use Google Calendar for my scheduling. Works great... until you're in a 3G/WiFi dead zone!


----------

